# A fecha de hoy: ¿Quien es el/la más viejo/a del foro y quien es el/la más joven?:



## dearlana (Nov 3, 2013)

*A fecha de hoy: ¿Quien es el/la más viejo/a del foro y quien es el/la más joven?:*

Cuando entré por primera vez a este foro, asociando las imágenes de los avatares, siempre consideré que el más viejo y con más experiencia del foro es fogonazo.

La idea de este post es la de saber por curiosidad quien va siendo el más jóven y quien el más viejo del foro y que lo demuestre de alguna manera para que sea creíble.

Por ejemplo: Ahora mismo yo creo que soy el más viejo del foro, porque tengo 59 años 11 meses y 3 días.

...hasta que aparezca otro que entre o que ya estaba en el foro y que demuestre que es más viejo.

Mi demostración de la edad: 

Cuando yo tenía 5 años, los helicópteros no tenían motores a reacción como ahora. Tenían motores de pistones y eran unos artefactos aparatosos y ruidosos muy espectaculares. 

Cuando volaban a baja altura eran muy impresionantes. Sobre todo por el ruido de esos motores.

----------------------------

No había tocadiscos con discos de vinilo todavía. Eran gramófonos con discos de pizarra a los que había que darles cuerda con una manivela primero. No tenían nada eléctrico. Los gramófonos no soltaban un grave ni por equivocación.

Todo era mecánico. Hasta el controlador de velocidad del plato, que utilizaba unos juegos de bolas giratorios que se basaban en la fuerza centrífuga.

Cada par de discos reproducidos, había que cambiar la aguja. 

El gramófono tenía una gavetita lateral que se sacaba para un lado de donde se iban cogiendo las agujas que se vendían por cajas. ( Por lo menos 100 agujas). Todavía conservo alguna de esas cajas

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Los interruptores de las camas eran como pequeños teteros de madera. Nada de plástico.

-------------------------------------------------------------

No habían televisores ni de blanco y negro ni de nada. ( No habían llegado a España todavía).

-------------------------------------------------

Todas las radios eran de lámparas y las cajas eran de madera, metálicas  o de "talco".

-------------------------------------------------------------

Aprendí a conducir en un Jeep del ejercito americano, de los primeros que salieron. Tenía solo tres velocidades cuyas posiciones no tenían nada que ver con las típicas actuales.

Exactamente lo mismo tenía un Ford cuatro con capota. Conocido como "fotingo": Tres velocidades y en las mismas posiciones que el Jeep. Debajo del volante había dos palanquitas que se quedaban en las posiciones que uno las dejara.

Una era el avance del encendido, que era manual (Nada de automático). Regulándola se conseguían unos ralentis que ahora producirían envidia (400 rpm o menos). El motor giraba muy lento y no se paraba. Era muy bonito oír y ver eso.

La otra era el acelerador manual (Al mismo tiempo que había otro en el pié como los de hoy día). (El motor del coche tenía dos maneras de ser acelerado). 

Al mover esa palanca: Subía o bajaba el acelerador del pié también.. El cual tenía al lado un soporte redondo para : Apoyar medio zapato en ese soporte y el otro medio en el acelerador del pie ( Porque con los baches de la carretera, el zapato - sin ese truco-  daba aceleronazos a favor y en contra). El coche se ponía a trotar como un caballo si no apoyábamos medio zapato en ese soporte.

Uno podía acelerar con la palanquita y el coche "iba solo" sin necesidad de estar controlando la aceleración. Eso no existe hoy en día.

El tanque de la gasolina del Ford estaba "delante de las narices" y el marcador de la gasolina era mecánico. Movido por una boya. 

Siempre estaba marcando la gasolina que quedaba de forma correcta. Aunque la llave del contacto estuviera cerrada. Los números se desplazaban horizontalmente y se veían a traves de una pequeña ventanita de cristal, ovalada, situada en el centro del cuadro del coche.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Mi padre utilizaba una fragua con carbón y yo veía que para avivar las llamas del carbón al rojo, le lanzaba unos pequeños chorritos de agua. Esta, hacía que las llamas amarillas o rojizas del carbón, pasaran a ser azules. ( De ahí mis primeras ideas y mi curiosidad por experimentar posteriormente con el motor "de agua").


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 3, 2013)

Muy interesantes tus comentarios, espero que ademas de decirnos su edad los demás también cuenten algo acerca de ellos como tu lo has hecho, pues son vivencias que cambian con la región y la época.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 11, 2013)

Está claro que el más viejo del foro - por ahora-  soy yo.

Por un momento llegué a pensar que el más viejo era el administrador.

-----------------------------------------

Mi firma hace relación a lo mismo.

----------------------------------------

Y el refrán que puse en mi post de refranes, también:

*"El abogado:** Joven...*

*y el médico:* Viejo".

-------------------------------------------

Aunque: 

Hoy día:

Cualquier joven que haya terminado la carrera de Electrónica, nos da cuarenta vueltas. 

Sobre todo por sus conocimientos y su experiencia en Informática. Y no digamos nada si además sabe programar. 

Los programadores son los más buscados y escasos en este momento. Para las empresas y para todo.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 11, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Está claro que el más viejo del foro - por ahora-  soy yo.



Che, pero poné tu edad, para que la gente lo sepa 

Yo tengo 23 y ando al medio de las edades, terminado de cursar ingeniería electrónica pero faltando bastante por rendir todavía... mientras continúo mi otra carrera jajaja


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 12, 2013)

Yo tengo 17 años, ahora estoy cursando el ultimo año de la preparatoria y estoy listo para empezar la ingenieria en la universidad el proximo año.
Ingenieria en electronica y electricidad se llama.
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 12, 2013)

no sos el mas viejo ,de ejemplo aqui este mensaje en la zona de presentación 


jose luis andres alcalde dijo:


> estoy un poco acomplejado,tengo 71 años y mi hobby de siempre ha sido la electronica por eso espero ayudar con mi experiencia y a seguir aprendiendo .un saludo


también esta otros compañeros todos de entre 50 y 70 años ,no los recuerdo a todos,pero si doy fe que hay compañeros de mucha edad en el foro,
lo bueno de todo esto es que los jóvenes aprenden algo de los mas viejos y los viejos también aprenden mucho de los mas jóvenes,ya que están mas al tanto de las nuevas tecnologias.
haa uno de los mas chico es moises95 ,un pibe muy persistente y con muchas ganas de aprender


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 15, 2013)

y ya lo ves , tenemos otro compañero nuevo , walter de 73 años


----------



## crimson (Nov 15, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ".... entre 50 y 70 años ,... hay compañeros de mucha edad en el foro...."









¡Su Majestad!  ¡Me está mandando al geriátrico!

Saludos C


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 15, 2013)

¡¡¡yo no dije eso ¡¡¡¡


----------



## crimson (Nov 15, 2013)

Bueh, digamos que hace mucho tiempo que soy joven y quedamos OK...






Saludos C


----------



## dearlana (Nov 16, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y ya lo ves , tenemos otro compañero nuevo , walter de 73 años



...y yo que quería ser el más viejo del foro... ( ¡La tengo clara!).

Si yo manejaba un Jeep de la Guerra Mundial y un Ford 4, igual Walter manejaba una diligencia.





Mostdistortion dijo:


> Che, pero poné tu edad, para que la gente lo sepa
> 
> Yo tengo 23 y ando al medio de las edades, terminado de cursar ingeniería electrónica pero faltando bastante por rendir todavía... mientras continúo mi otra carrera jajaja



------------------------------------------

Tengo 59 años bien despachados.

("Bien despachados" = Con bastantes meses añadidos).

(Cumplo 60 este mes de Noviembre).

Lo más que hecho de menos son las patillas de los integrados MOS de la serie 4000 que me las sabía todas de memoria.



-------------------------------------------------

Visto lo visto...el más joven estará en el kinder.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 16, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Visto lo visto...el más joven estará en el kinder.



Yo arranqué en electrónica con 12, así que tal véz! jajaja

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Nov 16, 2013)

si no me equivoco xxxxxxx anda cerca de los 80


[*FogoNota:* Si el usuario no detalló su edad en su perfil, por coquetería o lo que sea, respetemos su decisión.]


----------



## dearlana (Nov 19, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> si no me equivoco xxxxxxx anda cerca de los 80
> 
> 
> [*FogoNota:* Si el usuario no detalló su edad en su perfil, por coquetería o lo que sea, respetemos su decisión.]



-----------------------------------------------------------

Yo creo que con 80 años la mente apenas se acordará ni de los valores de los códigos de 
colores de las resistencias.

Que lo confirme xxxxxx.

Si no se acuerda...

...es que tiene los 80 años.

------------------------------------

Conclusión: Tiene bastante menos de 80 años.

(Estuve viendo el perfil de Fogonazo: Que barbaridad: Este hombre ha batido el record de todo).

Y agüita con el Mucama Hot Delantal 1 que puso ( Me dejó inquieto, incómodo y alterado).


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 22, 2013)

Pues, yo creo que de los más viejos (sin ofender) pues son.... Fogonazo y el Dr. Zoidberg o creo así se llama 

Yo me encuentro entre los más jovenes, pues tengo 17 años 

los mencioné a ellos dos porque sus comentarios y aportes dan impresion de que llevan años en esto. Los que les seguirían son DOSMETROS y crimson


----------



## pacio (Dic 1, 2013)

Veo que los de 17 somos varios!

Recien cumplidos casi,en octubre, pero desde que tengo memoria tuve 2 cables en las manos(4 o 5 años),y de allí la curiosidad no me dejo bajarme y acá estoy, aprendiendo mucha cada dia. y muy orgulloso de mis avances..


Saludos foro 
PACIO!


----------



## fucko (Dic 1, 2013)

14 :3 cumplo 15 esta navidad


----------



## dearlana (Dic 2, 2013)

Por ahora fucko va ganando  por ser el que tiene menos edad.

¡Enhorabuena fucko!.


------------------------------------------------------

El de mayor edad: Todavía...exactamente...exactamente...no sabemos quien es.

Creo que sería un gran honor ser el usuario de mayor edad de forosdeelectronica.

A mi me hubiera gustado serlo. Esa persona es muy probable que tenga experiencias de Electrónica o de su vida en general, que nos podría contar. Incluso cosas curiosas de su época.

Por lo menos a mí, me despierta mucha admiración eso.

No hay nada como la experiencia de los mayores para aprender de ellos.

Pasa como lo que dice el refrán:

"...el Médico... : Viejo".

El forero de electrónica: Viejo también (...digo yo). (Es el que más experiencia tiene).

Aunque en dispositivos actuales, los más "viejos en ellos", los que más experiencia tienen y los manejan con más facilidad por haber empezado desde muy pequeños: Son los jóvenes: 

Nos dan cuarentas vueltas a nosotros. 

Y hay que ver como se manejan: Con qué rapidez. ( Los he visto mandando mensajes con los móviles actuales...ni se le ven los dedos de la velocidad).

Enhorabuena de nuevo a fucko.

Y gracias por contestar y participar en este post.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 12, 2013)

Yo tengo 26 años. 
Logré recorrer en mi infancia talleres de electrónica y chatarrerías en busca de trastes viejos para desarmar, me gustaba ver que tenían por dentro, tratar de saber porque funcionaban; también llegaba a casa con motores de casseteras y tocadiscos, además de parlantes de tv viejos pero que los conectaba a otros radios o trastes para ver como sonaban (recuerdo que traían los pequeños y muy fuertes imanes blindados). 

Recuerdo que a medida que crecía cambiaron las series navideñas (de estrellitas con un intermitente por serie) a las novedosas luces de "funciones", todo un espectáculo... luego llegaron las de solo color "blanco" para adornar balcones... Las LED son relativamente nuevas.

A propósito de los LEDs, en mi infancia ni sabía que se llamaban LEDs; solo recuerdo que existían en tres colores: rojo, verde y amarillo; pero alo si tenía claro por experiencia... si no encendían de una manera, sabía que al invertirlo encendería. Luego vi por primera vez un LED azul... ya estaba "grandesito" para la época.

Siempre "cachareé" con todos estos aparatos y en días técnicos de la primaria hacía cosas con motores y pilas o luces... Un compañero de clases observó que me gustaban esas y decidió prestarme unas revistas del papá, un protoboard y unos componentes que tenía el papá arrumados... nada mas ni menos que una enciclopedia de CEKIT (famosa hace unos años en mi país), en cuanto iniciamos vacaciones monté varios proyectos... Luego compré un kit para ver como era eso de usar bakelita. 

Poco a poco consulté por mis medios... para cuándo hice el bachillerato (secundaria) en colegio técnico ya tenía conocimientos básicos de electrónica, solía irme bién en clase de electricidad y electrónica. Personalmente aprendía cuanto podía y pasaba por las electrónicas a comprar uno que otro componente, recuerdo los 2N2222 metálicos, ya no los consigo... creo que eran los últimos en los inventarios para eso del año 2.002 (aún se consiguen pero en internet). Bueno... hice mi bachiller técnico en electónica. (decidí estudiar la secundaria en institut técnico porque sabía que distarían clases de electrónica). 

Aún recuerdo los equipos de sonido que vi en mi infancia (venían de los 70's y 80's y los destruí en los 90's), con sus etapas transistorizadas y sus vúmetros de aguja... por eso me inclino por esas etapas de transistor. Un trauma de la infancia jejeje.

Bueno... de paso una corta historia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/quien-miebro-mas-joven-45187/index2.html


----------



## dearlana (Dic 15, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/quien-miebro-mas-joven-45187/index2.html



O sea: Que el más jóven es dragondgold con 16 años.  Mientras no entre otro más jóven.

Si DOSMETROS lo pone, es porque lo ha comprobado.



---------------------------------------------------



Y el más viejo *por ahora* es Walter con 73 años; según le entendí a El-Rey-Julien.

Debe ser un orgullo ser el más viejo y ser el más jóven del foro. El primero por su experiencia (= La Madre de la Ciencia) y el segundo por su precocidad en entrar al foro.

Porque lo que es por los comienzos en la Electrónica: Hay mucha gente que ha empezado desde muy pequeño. Yo también empecé desde muy pequeño con la gente que me ayudó.

Cuando tenía 7 años; por aquí había un señor (Don Antonio) que me regaló una Radio de Galena que solo tenía un auricular de cristal, un diodo de Germanio y una bobina hecha por él, sobre un tubo de una sedalina de coser. (Se ve que fue lo primero que pilló a mano). Ese tubo no era ni de cartón. Era casi un papel blanco enrollado. Tenía escrita la marca "Corneta" ( No había condensador variable).

El alambre era de cobre esmaltado de 0,2 milímetros. Casi del grosor del hilo de coser que tenía la sedalina. Esa bobina la hizo sobre la marcha. Primero le dio muchas vueltas y luego le fue quitando, sin cortar el alambre ( Las sacaba de la bobina). Al final, si  cortó el alambre sobrante.

Hoy en día, después de tantos años, aún aprecio más a aquel señor y me he dado cuenta de que la bobina la hizo de manera que se centrara su inductancia en la resonancia con la emisora que más potencia tenía: Radio Nacional de España, en AM.

En aquella época me parecía imposible que se pudiese oír Radio Nacional con solo esas tres cosas y  un trozo de cable como antena y otro trozo de cable que había que rozar con la tubería del agua. La emisora de Radio Nacional estaba a 30 Kilómetros de distancia y su potencia era de 100 Kilovatios. Sé que las lámparas de potencia eran refrigeradas por agua.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2013)

Aqui a los 73 todavía toman teta


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 15, 2013)

Hace poco leí un post que hablaban de programar un spectrum y había varios que sabían del tema .


----------



## dearlana (Dic 15, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui a los 73 todavía toman teta







...Pues si que habrá gente más vieja en el foro todavía...


A ver si aparecen...

Don Antonio todavía vive. Debe andar por los noventa y algo. Está bastante fastidiado. Le tuvieron que cortar una pierna. Pero sigue yendo al mercadillo en un carrito de inválido: A buscar piezas de radios antiguas.

¡Hay que ver lo que engancha la Electrónica!. ¡Esto es como el tabaco!. No lo dejas ni aunque te corten una pierna.





cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Hace poco leí un post que hablaban de programar un spectrum y había varios que sabían del tema .



Yo recuerdo cuando salió el primer Spectrum. Era muy caro. Se programaba en Basic. Nunca me lo pude comprar.

También estaba el Dragón y el Amstrad.

Los representantes del Dragón daban cursos gratis y al final hacían las ofertas para que los usuarios los compraran.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 25, 2014)

A mi, la pasión por la Electrónica me empezó cuando tenía 5 años más o menos.

Mi padre tenía una biblioteca cerrada con llave y con puertas de cristal.

Desde fuera se veían los títulos de los libros.

Cuando me portaba bien o había hecho algo especialmente bueno, me premiaba dejándome abrir su biblioteca y coger un libro.

Ese día cogí uno que se titulaba:

"Aprenda Radio".

En él venían unas radios de lámparas con unas lámparas que parecían botellas.

Pero venía también lo que para mi fue la primera radio de Galena.

Me parecía imposible que con tan pocas piezas se oyera Radio Nacional de España.

A partir de ahí: Todo fue un encadenamiento progresivo de motivaciones hasta la fecha.

Este foro para mi es una especie de Paraíso Terrenal. 

Hay de todo. Solo con los chistes se podría escribir una enciclopedia.

(¿Cuanto llevo con la Electrónica? = 55 años).


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola, no sé si se quedará, pero ayer ingreso un/a forista, que por el avatar, debe ser el/la integrante más joven del foro.

*Lejos*


----------

